# Kindle paperwhite is always freezing



## Ibrahima01 (Feb 10, 2017)

Hello everyone, I have a kindle paperwhite that is always freezing ( yes, all the time). whenever i turn it on, it freezes within seconds and i have to do hard reset on computer to reset it back and so on....
and what's weird is that it works perfectly when plugged to a computer or a wall charger.

Anyway, i don't really know what's the problem since it was working perfectly for 6 months.
I've charged it with both computer and wall charger ( I only have Samsung wall charger).
I've removed the case.
I've tried to update the device and did factory reset 3 times.
Yet, the problem is still there. 

Could you please enlighten me with some solutions ??
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds like something has gone bad with the device . . . . the usual things to try are a hard restart . . . . hold the on switch for 30 seconds or more until it blinks a couple of times and restarts -- you'll see the boy on the tree booting image.

If that doesn't work, the next step is to contact Kindle customer service. If it's less than a year since you bought it, they will replace it for you. If it's older than that, it's out of warranty, but they may still offer a discount on a replacement device.


----------



## Ibrahima01 (Feb 10, 2017)

I always do hard reset, that's the only way to restart it. Regarding contacting amazon support, i bought the device on aliexpress i don't think they would help in any way.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ibrahima01 said:


> I always do hard reset, that's the only way to restart it. Regarding contacting amazon support, i bought the device on aliexpress i don't think they would help in any way.


Amazon doesn't care where you bought it . . . . if it's still under warranty, they'll help you. "Under Warrenty" means it's been less than a year since the original purchase. For example, I bought my Oasis via Best Buy, but when I had trouble with it Amazon customer service helped me out.


----------



## Ibrahima01 (Feb 10, 2017)

Unfortunately, the device is older than 1 year


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ibrahima01 said:


> Unfortunately, the device is older than 1 year


It might still be worth giving them a call. If you've had it registered to Amazon -- and have bought books from them -- they _might_ offer a discount on a new device. They do this with some frequency, though, of course, they absolutely don't have to. I have always thought that their perspective is that a kindle user whose kindle breaks may stop buying books, so it's in their interest to get a new one into the customer's hands as soon as possible and if offering a discount helps that happen, why not.


----------

